# Towing Outback And Bring A Boat?



## MBrady (Apr 15, 2010)

I have an 08 outback 25rrs and was wondering if anyone have suggestions on types of boats to bring in tow vehicle. Want to stay away from a raft because of have a five year old son who likes to fish and didn't think having him with hooks in a raft would be a good idea. Have been looking at small aluminum boats 10-12 feet and a coleman crawdad boat. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We used a "porta-bote" and it works out great for our needs.	We put it inside the Outback when we go on trips when we will be using it.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Our kayak goes on the bed and I think it even appreciates the comfortable ride to the campground.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Wish I had one too. I'm dreaming about a Sea Eagle Foldcat 375c. Check it out here: www.seaeagle.com
They have lots of hulls and styles.

Easy set up-stable platform well made (it seems)
I want one!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We haul two kayaks on racks atop our F-250. Sweet!


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been looking at getting a Sports-Pal canoe for a while now. They're pricey new, so I've been looking for a used one. They are solid aluminum with foam outriggers and foam on the floor so they're impossible to sink and very difficult to tip. I've never used one, but they get really good reviews for their safety and stability. They are also pretty light, so you can pick them up and carry them around. I want one because it will meet my needs for camping, fishing and waterfowl hunting. I'm getting a rack installed on my truck similar to raynardo's so I'll be able to mount it over the bed and cab and still be able to pull the OB.


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

We have a "foldable" 12ft. "porta-bote" that is rack mounted on the F-150. Great little 6HP fishing boat that hold 3 safely.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

fshr4life said:


> I've been looking at getting a Sports-Pal canoe for a while now.


Just don't plan on paddling it. They are wide and it's a long reach over the foam outriggers to the water. And they are heavy for a paddling craft. We used a friend's one weekend and I don't have much good to say about it. But they would probably be great with a small motor.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

We also use a Port-a-bote. We have the 10' model which I am able to stand in to flyfish. I strap it on top of the TV on a bike roof rack. I can still fit 2 bikes if need be and am still able to take the boat if we go out for the day.


----------



## MBrady (Apr 15, 2010)

Piecemakers said:


> We also use a Port-a-bote. We have the 10' model which I am able to stand in to flyfish. I strap it on top of the TV on a bike roof rack. I can still fit 2 bikes if need be and am still able to take the boat if we go out for the day.


The portaboat sounds good. Any idea on price for new or used.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

We bought ours at an Outdoor show a couple years ago. If I had to buy again I would check e-bay or craigslist first.
We felt as though we got a good price though. Not sorry by any means. It takes a little getting used to setting it up but after afew times its a piece of cake. I use a 30 trust minn kota on it as well.

For getting it on top of the TV Thule makes what they call an "Outrigger" which is exactly as its called. The front bar has a inserted bar that pulls out. This allows me to set the front on it first, then pick up the back at slide it on the bars. It is relatively easy to put it up on top. Winter time I take the racks off and store them. I had pics until hard drive crashed. Any other questions fire away.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

muddy tires said:


> I've been looking at getting a Sports-Pal canoe for a while now.


Just don't plan on paddling it. They are wide and it's a long reach over the foam outriggers to the water. And they are heavy for a paddling craft. We used a friend's one weekend and I don't have much good to say about it. But they would probably be great with a small motor.
[/quote]

Yes, I've heard that they're hard to paddle before. I want one of the square stern versions for a trolling motor or small outboard. I need the stability for waterfowl hunting in the fall/winter. You don't want to shoot a shotgun from a normal canoe or you'll be taking a bath in ice cold water!


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

raynardo said:


> We haul two kayaks on racks atop our F-250. Sweet!


Same here, but I do a Yakima rack and a 12' aluminum flatbottom. My little 5hp outboard and the seats and stuff go in the truck bed (with the firewood and the bicycles and the big ice chest and the charcoal and whatever else we can find).

Kevin


----------



## MBrady (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback. Will check out craigslist and ebay. thanks again.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

It does seem like that Porta boat is a good option for you.

We have canoes and kayaks that we take with us. Lately, mainly a canoe, so we can take the dog(s) with us. when the dogs are with, we use stabilizer floats made by Spring Creek Canoe. They've worked great for several years now. We like the flexibility of using them or not using them. You can easily stand in the canoe while they're attached. The canoe is easy to paddle with them too.


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is a LINKto the PortaBote Owners site on Yahoo. Good info and occasionally botes for sale.


----------

